# TT-40 (Xtreme)



## BiggT (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? Im wondering if it might work better than the mass xtreme.


----------



## misterVEG (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in my second week & stacking it with Tren. Powering down about 100g protein a day- so far gained 5lbs and feel outstanding. Only drawback is not much of a sex drive- but thats been good news for the wife.


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

I sell alot of the ACL products and this one hasn't gotten my the best feedback! The mass is a pp clone and it does seem to give these gym rats the gains they want while I have seen the tt 40 let some guys down.Havn't tried it myself,couldn't commit to a cycle that I hadn't gotten any real good feedback about yet though ACL really pushes the stuff!


----------

